# התלבטות- דוכן פרחים בחתונה



## Shany Zilberdik (18/3/13)

התלבטות- דוכן פרחים בחתונה 
היי כולם,

זו ההודעה הראשונה שלי פה (אחרי כמה חודשים שאני עוקבת מהצד).
אני ממש אשמח לשמוע את חוות דעתכם בנושא שאני קצת מתלבטת לגביו.
אנחנו מתחתנים במאי, ממש לפני שבועות וחשבתי להביא עמדה של זירת פרחים לחתונה. מדובר בדוכן יפה שמקימים ובמהלך קבלת הפנים נותנים צמידי פרחים/סיכות פרחים לראש/לדש החולצה ששוזרים אותם במקום. בסוף האירוע האוחרים מקבלים זר מתנה למזכרת.

חשבתי שזה יכול להיות נחמד כי זה לפני שבועות אבל אני לא בטוחה אם זה רק לי נשמע כזה.... הבן זוג אומר שזה משהו שיותר ידבר לבנות (והוא צודק) אבל שאם אני רוצה אז אין לו בעיה עם זה.
מה דעתכם, נחמד או מיותר?
יש אפשרות גם להוריד קצת את המחיר אם עושים רק פרחים בודדים (מאחורי האוזן או לדש החולצה) בקבלת פנים וזרים בסיום (כלומר בלי צמידים, סיכות לראש).


עזרה!!!


----------



## onestylishbride (18/3/13)

לי היה בחתונה דוכן פרחים עם חלות לשבת 
התחתנו בשישי בצהריים, היו סה"כ 200 זרים.
120 נשזרו לפני והועמדו בצורה דקורטיבית ועוד 80 זרים בערך נשזרו במהלך האירוע. היו 2 שוזרות.
לא הפעלנו את הדוכן ברמת שזירת דברים ספיצפית כי לא רצתי שהוא יתפוס התקהלות, אלא אנשים לקחו זר והלכו...
אני יכולה להגיד לך שמלא מלא התהלבו מהמתנה וזה היה מאוד משמח.
אני ראיתי את הדוכן של "שוזרות הולכות" והוא היה נראים מקסים ממש, היום בדיעבד הייתי לוקחת אותן.
אז אני ממליצה בחום זה ייחודי ויפה.
מזל טוב!
מיה


----------



## Shany Zilberdik (18/3/13)

תודה, לכמה אורחים? 
תודה על התגובה
מה היחס בין כמות הזרים לאורחים?


----------



## onestylishbride (18/3/13)

היו 350 אורחים 
לקחנו בחשבון שחלק זוגות אז לוקחים ביחד\משפחות וחלק יחידים.
כמובן שלא נשאר כלום ואנשים העמיסו בכיף שלהם....

את יכולה לראות את החנות כאן:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162354101


----------



## onestylishbride (18/3/13)

אני רואה שבקרדיטים כתבתי שהיו 150 ו50 במהלך 
האירוע נשזרו, אז מה שכתבתי אז כנראה יותר נכון, בכול זאת כמעט שנה אחרי החתונה 
אבל בכול אופן היו 200 זרים


----------



## תותית1212 (18/3/13)

לדעתי זה מהמם 
הייתי לוקחת את שוזרות הולכות בשמחה גדולה!
הבעיה שזה יקר עבורנו וחבל לי להשקיע סכום לא מבוטל עבור משהו "מתכלה".

אבל לדעתי זה רעיון מקסים מקסים ומאוד ישמח את האורחים.
גם הגברים ישמחו לסיכה לדש או פרח לכיס הז'קט לדעתי..


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/3/13)

לדעתי זה ממש מגניב 
ואם זה לא היה יקר, הייתי לגמרי הולכת על זה.


----------



## simplicity83 (18/3/13)

רעיון מהמם! שימי לב לכמה דגשים לדעתי 
קודם כל אני חושבת שהכי יפה זה זרי פרחים כמתנה לאורחים, ופחות מתחברת לרעיון הקשתות והסיכות.. זה נראה לי קצת ילדותי ולא כל כך נוח במהלך החתונה עצמה
(מצד שני אני גם ממש לא מתחברת לקונספט הבלונים.. זה ממש לא נוח ) 

בכל אופן, הדבר הכי חשוב לדעתי, זה להביא שוזרות מקצועיות, כמו שהיה אצל מיה למשל, ולא סתם עובדות של המעצבים שלך
אצל חברה שלי שהתחתנה והמעצב ארגן לה עמדה כזו זה ממש התפספס והלך לאיבוד - 
הזרים עצמו היו הרבה פחות יפים ולא לגמרי היה ברור שזו עמדה שמטרתה להכין זרים כמתנה לאורחים. 

אני ממש אוהבת את הרעיון, בעיקר אם זה בחתונת שישי צהריים. פרחים לשבת זה תמיד נורא כיף
ואם ככה, אז הייתי הולכת גם על חלות לשבת (ואם רק משהו אחד מהשניים אז חלות יותר מפרחים) - הייתי ממש שמחה ומופתעת לקבל כזה דבר


----------



## אל ה (18/3/13)

פרחים 
לא מזמן הייתי בחתונה שהיה שם דבר כזה.
הספקיות של זה היו שוזרות-הולכות
בהתחלה לא ממש התחברתי לזה
אבל בסוף לפני העזיבה קיבלנו זר ממש חמוד הביתה וזה היה ממש ממש כיף
תמיד כיף לחזור עם משהו הביתה ולא בידיים ריקות והאמת שמגנטים זה כבר קצת מאוס
הזר החזיק מעמד מלא זמן וככה יצא שכל ערב אני ובן זוגי ישבנו בסלון מול הזר ונזכרנו בחתונה ודברנו עליה ועל המשתתפים והאוכל וכו'
בקיצור זה ממש נחמד...
וזה בהחלט הולך להיות בחתונה שלי.


----------



## Shany Zilberdik (19/3/13)

תודה רבה לכולם!!! 
עזרתם לי לעשות קצת סדר בראש ונראה לי שנלך על זה.


----------



## אל ה (19/3/13)

לדעתי ממש לא תתחרטי על זה 
בהצלחה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (19/3/13)

אם זו חתונת שישי צהריים- זה מקסים 
ומראה התחשבות באורחים. 

אם זו חתונת ערב- נחמד אך לא הכרחי. 

אני חייבת לציין שזו דעתי בלבד ושהייתי שמחה למתנה כזו בכל מקרה כמובן, זו מתנה מקסימה לאורחים!

משום מה זה נראה לי מאוד מתאים לשישי בצהריים ופחות מסתדר לי עם ערב אבל אולי זו רק אני. לא כי זה לא מתאים בערב אלא כי אפשר לוותר. 

ובעיני גם הצמידים והסיכות לראש מיותרות, הייתי הולכת על האופציה הזולה יותר. 

בכל מקרה מקסים מצידך לחשוב על האורחים ולכבד אותם


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/3/13)

זה יכול להיות מקסים! 
בעיני, זה מקסים. האמת שלא הכרתי את האפשרות הזו לפני שהתחתנתי אבל זה ממש מקסים. האמת שסביר שגם ככה לא היה לי את התקציב לזה... 
מתאים במיוחד לחתונת צהריים שאז יש הרבה אור והיופי של הפרחים לא מתפספס. 

באופן אישי אני חושבת שזה מהמם ושאם יש תקציב זה נפלא. 

אני גם חושבת שאם את רוצה להוריד את המחיר ולהוריד את הצמידים והסיכות לראש את בהחלט יכולה. אנשים בד"כ משתוללים בריקודים ולכן יכול להיות שהצמידים והסיכות לא יחזיקו הרבה מעמד (מה שכן, זה בטח יראה מקסים בצילומים). בנוסף, בגלל שזה משהו חדש שאין בהרבה אירועים - גם ככה אנשים יתלהבו מזה שיש פרחים למאחורי האוזן ולדש החולצה ועוד יותר יתלהבו מכך שהם מקבלים זר הביתה. אני חושבת שזה פשוט שאלה של תקציב וגם שאלה של מהו הפער בין עם הצמידים והסיכות ובלעדיהם.


----------



## Shany Zilberdik (20/3/13)

צמידים וסיכות 
האמת שהתוספת של צמידים וסיכות מבחינת המחיר היא די גדולה, ושווה לתוספת של עוד 100 זרי מתנה.
כלומר באותו תקציב אני יכולה לעשות 100 זרים+סיכות+צמידים או לחילופין 200 זרים+פרח בודד לאוזן/דש.
אמורים להיות לנו בערך 350 אורחים, שכמובן כוללים זוגות/משפחות/רווקים (שאני מניחה שלא יקחו זר).... ולכן אני מתלבטת אם עדיף להוסיף עוד זרים ולוותר על הסיכות והצמידים.

החתונה עצמה היא בערב, אבל היא באחוזה (בית חנן) אז מבחינת המקום זה מאוד מתחבר לי באווירה לפרחים וטבע. מה שעוד התחבר לי לפרחים זה שהחתונה היא ממש לפני שבועות...


----------

